# what to look for in a generator



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I am thinking about buying a generator for my camper. Then I thought well If I get on it should be big enough for work too. How do you figure out what size generator you would need for a camper? Or for work? my camper has air conditioning, a electric fridge, microwave, and lights. For work I'd probably only need it to run a paint sprayer or a compressor. Thanks


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a Honda 3500w. It will run a sprayer or a medium size compressor. It can run the compressor and a worm drive at the same time. Any more than that and the breaker trips. It will not run our tile saw(don't know the amperage on that). I don't have a camper so I really don't know how big you need for that. If I would buy another genny I would probably get a bigger one just because I like to be confident I can run what ever I want.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Going for the business tax deduction, eh? :whistling

Easy really. Just add up all of the loads you're likely to run at the same time, add 10-20% for a safety margin, and go.

What's not quite so clear-cut is noise level, run time on one tank of gas, weight and so forth. That's where you really get into the differences between a work machine and one just for recreation.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Going for the business tax deduction, eh? :whistling
> 
> Easy really. Just add up all of the loads you're likely to run at the same time, add 10-20% for a safety margin, and go.
> 
> What's not quite so clear-cut is noise level, run time on one tank of gas, weight and so forth. That's where you really get into the differences between a work machine and one just for recreation.


Isn't everything tax deductible? lol


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

summithomeinc said:


> Isn't everything tax deductible? lol


:laughing::clap::whistling:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I have a Honda 3500w..


Hondas are great:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

What to look for?

Look for the name *HONDA*


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

With an RV you may want to lean towards a Honda.

Very Quiet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Honda EB3000 with the cycloconverter. It's quiet, dependable, light, and sips gas.

Mike


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Honda EB3000 with the cycloconverter. It's quiet, dependable, light, and sips gas.
> 
> Mike


Agree. I have the eb2000 and you would be surprised how much that little engine will haul. Extremely quiet and like Mike said, easy on gas. 

Plus you can connect two of them together in a tandem setup.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

For most RV's all you need the generator for is the AC and microwave, besides charging up the batteries. Is your fridge a RV propane/electric or is is it all electric. Otherwise everything else runs on 12 volt or propane, lights, fridge, etc., so you don't need the generator to run all day except for the AC.

Now by camper do you mean truck camper?

How big is the AC if this is a truck camper? If it is a trailer I will assume it is a 13,500 Btu AC unit.

I have heard of some people being able to get their AC to run with a Honda 2000, but it is very rare. And a lot more people are able to run their AC with a Yamaha 2400, but there are some that this will not work either. The best way to tell is to go to a dealer and have them let you try it on your camper. Otherwise go to at least a 3000 watt unit and is generally considered the minimum to run AC.

We have 2 motorhomes, one a 30 ft with a 4000 watt Onan, and the other a 40 ft with a 8000 watt quiet diesel Onan. Also have a 26 ft RV trailer with AC and use a 2400 watt Yamaha.

I tried a 2000 watt Honda with the trailer and it wouldn't work. The only problem with the 2400 is that if the AC is on you have to shut it off to use the microwave. And even if I had a 3000 I think the AC would still have to be shut off.

Now about noise. If you are using this camping I would highly suggest a quiet Honda or Yamaha, your neighbors will appreciate it and will let you know if it is not quiet.

Now about using it for work. The problem with generators is that they are usually not rated at what the model number says. I.E. the Honda and Yamaha 2000 models are actually rated for 1600 watts continuous and 2000 watts peak for a short time. So 1600 watts divided by 120 volts is only 13.3 amps barely enough to run a worm drive saw. The Yamaha 2400 is rated 2000 watts continuous, so 16.6 amps load and won't really run a compressor. 

I would say you need a minimum of 4000 watts for work to run a sprayer or compressor. I have been running my old Emglo twin tank compressor which can be a hard starter plugged into a wall with too long of a cord on a 4000 watt generator rated at 3200 continuous. And it starts no problem even on the worst days. The portable generator I am using now for work is a 4000 watt chinese generator with electric start I bought at a Ritchie Brothers Auction for $250 new, even included the battery. Its not that loud for a work site, but too loud for camping. Before this one I had a old Honda EB or EG 4000 that I had for 20 years. Also have a Miller Bobcat 225 gas driven welder that has a 10,000 watt generator.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

You should for sure consider a Honda. I have a 7000is , which they no longer make. It is a inverter style, which means it does not have to run full speed all the time. They are very quiet and easy on fuel. 
The one thing on knowing how big to get is not only your run amp , but the amps needed for start up. Which I don't know how to figure. My compressor only needs about 14 amps running , but more then double just to start it. So when using it alot I run on full speed to have better reponce time. 

Don't go cheap you will be not happy if you do.


----------



## cabinet runner (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> What to look for?
> 
> Look for the name *HONDA*



Couldn't agree more as I have a 12 year old Honda 3500 that other than oil changes and and a spark plug or 2 I never had a problem with it . I did have to be reminded to take it back after I think it was 100 hours to have the valves adjusted . Thats was a free service and it was a one time thing or at least I've never had it done again . Oh yeah I did have to replace the pull cord once . That $7.00 really hurt . My 1st gen was an Onan 5000. I think it only lasted 3 years . It wasn't cheap and it was loud. I see Onans on alot of campers .

I'd like to ask since back in the day when I worked on various framing crews one crew used Kubota generators and they seemed to be very good . I thought even quieter than the Hondas and doesn't Kawasaki still make generators ? Do any of you guys use anything other than Honda for your generator needs ?

Me I'd go Honda and I even buy Honda vehicles for the family .


----------



## Android Apps (Jun 23, 2011)

Honda generators are great, small and quite, but very over priced. If you can afford one do it, it should last you forever. 

My toyhauler came with a portable, 3500w I believe, generator and it does the job but is big, pull start (which sucks on a hot day and doesn't want to start) heavy and LOUD. It can power multiple trailers w/ AC running and works great out at the desert, but it too loud to operate in a trailer park. 

With that said there are some nice generators that are quite and electric start you can find on ebay. I was just at a trailer park at Parker Damn and a guy had one that ran everything in his trailer plus outside swamp cooler. He swore by it and you couldn't even hear it running with it behind the trailer. He paid $300-$400 for it on ebay.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm surprised that there are no thumbs up to any other brand besides Honda. They are very high priced compared to many others. I have seen a lot of people using Generac as an alternative. They are made in the U.S. and are affordable compared to a Honda.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Honda's are literally maintenance free and no issues...and they get stolen the most off jobsites!!!


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

jiffy said:


> I'm surprised that there are no thumbs up to any other brand besides Honda. They are very high priced compared to many others. I have seen a lot of people using Generac as an alternative. They are made in the U.S. and are affordable compared to a Honda.


From
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/rv...ent/ecatalog/N-bpw?contextPath=Grainger&xi=xi

for Generac you pay 54 to 94 cents per watt with about half costing between 57 and 75 cents per watt, but these are Grainger prices.

Couldn't find a comparable site for Honda RV generators that conveniently shows prices.

Maybe the total cost of ownership for Hondas including the hassle factor is the lowest or it is believed to be the lowest.

Starting current for a compressor could be 6x the running current but it doesn't last very long so generator surge ratings are not that much higher than continuous ratings.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

A Honda Motor! PERIOD!

Same goes for Pressure Washers!


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

jiffy said:


> I'm surprised that there are no thumbs up to any other brand besides Honda. They are very high priced compared to many others. I have seen a lot of people using Generac as an alternative. They are made in the U.S. and are affordable compared to a Honda.


Very loud compared to a inverter Honda or Yahama or any of the other inverter generators. And not something you would want to use camping.

A normal generator spins at 3600 rpm's at any load, a quiet diesel generator spins at 1800 rpm's at any load, and a inverter generator spins at somewhat lower than and up to 3600 rpm's depending on load.

So even if you have a great muffler a slower spinning motor is always going to be quieter.

And if you think a Inverter Honda is quiet, stand next to a Quiet Diesel.


----------



## Brad 1 (May 26, 2011)

jiffy said:


> I'm surprised that there are no thumbs up to any other brand besides Honda. They are very high priced compared to many others. I have seen a lot of people using Generac as an alternative. They are made in the U.S. and are affordable compared to a Honda.


Mulitquip! With a Honda engine they will last for a long, long time. Have never had a failure on the generator side (stator or rotor) and they are made to run all day, every day. They also use the larger muffler which is not very common except on the actual Honda brand gens. 

The bottom line is what are your needs. For an occasional user then you can get by with a cheap unit but if you want it to last and use it often you will spend about twice as much on a true commercial grade unit. And you don't have to be an expert to tell the difference. Engines and frames all weigh about the same so pick up the unit. There is a reason the good ones weigh so much more. 

Like most pieces of equipment, you will get what you pay for. 
:thumbsup:


----------

